# The solution to Iraq.



## esox (Nov 8, 2004)

The Pentagon has announced the formation of an elite fighting force called the U. S. ******* Special Forces.

Bubba, Hoss, Cooter, and Bo will be dropped behind enemy lines after having been briefed with the following information about the Iraqis:
1. The season opened last week.
2. There is no bag limit.
3. They taste just like chicken.
4. They don't like beer, pickups, country music, or Jesus.
5. Some are queer.
6. They are directly responsible for Dale Earnhart's death.

This conflict shoud be over in about a week.

:lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Anas Strepera (Nov 10, 2004)

Good one!


----------



## mr.trooper (Aug 3, 2004)

HAHA! yea i saw this soemtime last year About the taliban. it had a picture of 4 Steriotypical Hicks with guns drawn doing a charlies angels type poze. Helarious! :toofunny:


----------



## pointer99 (Jan 16, 2004)

esox said:


> The Pentagon has announced the formation of an elite fighting force called the U. S. ******* Special Forces.
> 
> Bubba, Hoss, Cooter, and Bo will be dropped behind enemy lines after having been briefed with the following information about the Iraqis:
> 1. The season opened last week.
> ...


where do i sign up.

i knew those terrorist were behind earnhardts death.......lets get em boys.

YEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEEE HARRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRRR!!!!!!!


----------

